# Post-op Spay Response



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Our Sophie was spayed on Tuesday and we brought her home that afternoon. She still isn't herself. She is eating and drinking, with encouragement and sometimes hand feeding. NO interest in playing or taking walks. She just lays around and sleeps. She also is jumpy with the sensation of her incision pulling. Her tummy seems swollen around incision, more than I deem "normal", although the incision itself does not look infected. We have given her once daily pain med as directed by vet. She has one dose left for this evening. I would expect her to be back to normal by now. We have had other dogs spayed and I do not recall a response to the procedure like this. I have a call into our vet.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Let us know how she is . . .


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor girl I hope she feels better today!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Vet tech was not much worried when I explained her behavior. She said all dogs respond differently and it may be the pain med med making her lethargic. She also said she may be a "drama queen". My husband got home and she perked right up. I think she may be "playing me"  If she still is behaving strangely tomorrow, I will take her in. I sure don't want to be caught over a holiday weekend with a sick pup.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Vet tech was not much worried when I explained her behavior. She said all dogs respond differently and it may be the pain med med making her lethargic. She also said she may be a "drama queen". My husband got home and she perked right up. I think she may be "playing me"  If she still is behaving strangely tomorrow, I will take her in. I sure don't want to be caught over a holiday weekend with a sick pup.


If her belly seems swollen, I would CERTAINLY want her seen by a vet, not just take the word of a vet tech. They are not trained to make that kind of medical call.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

it's been 2 days... give her some time to recover and get the drugs out of her system. If she had a regular (not laproscopic) spay it IS major abdominal surgery and will take some time for her to recover fully. Most females havs do not "bounce" right back and need some time. With Tillie it was about a week before she was mostly herself again...
I agree with Karen if there is an abnormal amount of swelling she should be seen by a vet.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

get her to the vet and ease your mind.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

She had the laser version of the surgery and it was "routine". She perked up after my husband got home and she seems much, much better. I guess I jumped the gun, but was expecting her to not be as lethargic for this long. Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I had the same thing with Julie. Her spay was Monday. Tonight, when her pain med wore off, she finally was her playful self. Who knew it would be such a prolonged and odd post op!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, she is 100% herself tonight. She is not to do any jumping, stairs, or running for 7 days. No problem with the first two, but part of her routine is her nightly RLH. This happens despite walks, play, and training. It happened this evening. :-( Any suggestions how one can stop a pup from running indoors, when they have pent up energy? Outdoors, no problem. She is leashed for potty breaks and walks.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so glad she is all the way back to be her self.


----------

